# looking for a cat-kitten leicester



## ukgirl1986 (Jan 28, 2011)

hi we are a family of 3 adults looking to adopt a cat or kitten
we all love cats and have just moved into a nice house with a good sized fenced off garden with patio and grass area for cat to play
we can pick up from you anytime, 
if theres anyone out there please get intouch
thankyou


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

There are a lot of animal rescue in Leicester.
You could try the cats protection, RSPCA might be able to help and the animal aid at Huncote.
My friend as just adopted a beautiful cat from the RSPCA in Leicester on Thursday. If they haven't got what you want they might suggest a few more other places.
Good Luck.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

jill3 said:


> There are a lot of animal rescue in Leicester.
> You could try the cats protection, RSPCA might be able to help and the animal aid at Huncote.
> My friend as just adopted a beautiful cat from the RSPCA in Leicester on Thursday. If they haven't got what you want they might suggest a few more other places.
> Good Luck.


Great advice above :thumbup:

Also look in Yellow Pages for local rescues and ring local vet surgery for animal rescue recommendations. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Claire-Pardoe (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi there, I have a five year old, neutered Tom, short hair who we are looking to rehome due to a change in our circumstances. He is very loving and loves the garden to play in, but doesn't go very far. We are looking for a loving home for him. Perhaps you could let me know if you are interested, and I can send you further details? We live in Birmingham so not too far away from you.


----------



## ukgirl1986 (Jan 28, 2011)

hi we have found a kitten to adopt thankyou for all the replys
we are picking her up tomo :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl1986 (Jan 28, 2011)

no longer looking for a kitten thanks,


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow!! she's so cute. What have you called her?


----------



## ukgirl1986 (Jan 28, 2011)

hi well we had to give her back cos she dosent eat, they didnt tell us till it was to late that she dosent eat cat food or drink water from a tap
all she did was eat kitty litter and cry 24/7 so we ended up having her 2 nights, it was sad to give her back but she was just so unhappy and we need a cat that is a basic cat, hopefully the family will keep her now as its not fair on her or other people like us, i just wanted a normal kitten or cat that i could give alot of tlc to, and become part of the family, 
oh well one of those things,:frown:


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

What the heck is a basic cat?

Very few cats are going to settle down into a new home within two days.


----------



## ukgirl1986 (Jan 28, 2011)

well a cat that eats cat food from a cat bowl
this cat has never eaten cat food as our former family have only ever fed her human food on a human plate, so she would starve herself here and eat kitty litter, that is what i meant!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

but you only had it for 2 days. How do you know it couldn't be fixed. Mine are rescue boys and when they came hid when I was there and pooed everywhere you would have thought they couldn't use a litter tray and it was fixed within a week and a half. 

If you think that any cat will come to a new house and behave perfectly within a week then you will be disappointed!


----------



## ukgirl1986 (Jan 28, 2011)

got a new cat now his name is rolo hes 2 years old, 
he eats cat food and likes people,


----------



## ukgirl1986 (Jan 28, 2011)

and just to say you dont understand, i have had many cats over hte years its nothing about how shy she was that would have gotten better,
its the fast her owner before me only ever fed her human food by hand, treated her like a baby, so she would starve herself when we adopted her cos she wouldnt eat cat food nomatter how hungry she was, i hope now you do understand!


----------

